# Honeysuckle?



## rustedknuckles (Feb 17, 2008)

Any one have experience working with honeysuckle? I've got a bit of it from trimming one of my trees/shrubs. I thought I'd clean a couple of chunks up and see what it looks like. It is increadably dense and the grain is very interesting. It might make nice knife scales or pens. Sorry for the poor quality pictures.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, I never knew honeysuckle grew large enough for a piece of wood this size!


----------



## rustedknuckles (Feb 17, 2008)

I've actually got some bigger pieces than that. Right now I'm waiting to see how bad it checks on me. I cut it last night and this morning it was fine.


----------



## WibblyPig (Jun 8, 2009)

I've burned, chipped, shredded, mulched, poisoned, and otherwise obliterated way too much of that stuff to ever want to make something nice out of it.

But you enjoy yours.


----------



## rustedknuckles (Feb 17, 2008)

Steve, I wonder if the ones you are dealing with are the wild variety, they really are invasive. Mine are cultivated, hardly recognizable as the same species, no suckers is the the big advantage.


----------



## WibblyPig (Jun 8, 2009)

The leaves all say "Return to Beelzebub"...

I like working with native stuff. My dad planted a redbud tree about 25 years ago. It blew down a couple years after he passed away. I cut it up to get rid of it but kept a few sections of the trunk. Last year I milled it up and made some picture frames for my mom with it. It's a really nice wood - very dense with a greenish cast that aged into a nice golden color with hints of umber.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Are you talking about Bush Honeysuckle, aka Amur Honeysuckle (Lonicera maackii)?

It's considered an invasive plant and here in Kentucky, it's a nuisance.

I have used it in my rustic woodworking and it can be very pretty.


----------

